# Welcher Geschwindigkeitseinbruch einer SSD bei Verwendung mit SATA2 ?



## F0rest (3. Dezember 2011)

Habe den Tests der SSDs in der PCGH 11/11 studiert (~S.70) und finde die A-Data S511 für aktuell ca. 150 Euro sehr interessant.

Ich habe jedoch ein P55M-UD2 Mainboard von Gigabyte mit nur SATA2 und ohne SATA3.

Die Frage ist also quasi wie viel lagsamer diese SSD wäre. Damit würde ich mir überlegen ob ich 150,- dafür investieren will, oder nicht.

Gibt es vielleicht User mit entsprechenden Erfahrungen oder gibt es irgendwo Meßdaten/Benchmarks genau zu diesem Thema?


----------



## dj*viper (3. Dezember 2011)

auch am sata2 controller hast du einen gewaltigen performance zuwachs. lohnen tut sich das allemal.
weil unter anderem die zugriffszeiten eine enorme rolle spielen, besonders als bs-platte.

ssd empfehle ich dir eine CRUCIAL M4 64GB ~90€ / 128GB ~160€

schau mal hier:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/163118-crucial-m4-sata-2-anschliessen.html
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/laufwerke-und-speichermedien/162483-crucial-m4-gerade-gekauft-bitte-werte-ueberpruefen.html#post3158083


----------



## F0rest (3. Dezember 2011)

ja ich will sie als bs-platte verwenden inkl. anwendungen und spielen.

mich hätte halt interessiert wie viel ich im vergleich zu nem sata3  anschluss an leistung verliere. dass ich im vergleich zu ner hdd  ziemlich viel gewinne ist mir schon klar. ist halt nur auch viel geld.  und ich möchte nicht so viel bezahlen, wen ich aufgrund eines fehlenden  sata3 anschlusses nur einen (zu geringen) teil der bezahlten leistung  bekomme.

richtige vergleiche zwischen ner onboard sata3 und sata2 leistung konnt  ich bei den von dir angegebenen links nicht finden. genau das würd mich  gerade interessieren.

hätte das von pcgh auch ganz nett gefunden wen die das doch auch mal  untersucht hätten. und ne kleine grafik und paar sätze dazu geschrieben  hätten.


----------



## Hackslash (4. Dezember 2011)

Reicht voll und ganz, habe auch ne M4 am SATA2, ein Weltenunterschied zur HDD.
Geschwindigkeitseinbruch ja, Read limitiert, Write eher weniger, jedoch mehr als genug, kannste ruhigen Gewissens machen 

und bitte bitte keinen Zusatzcontroller kaufen für SATA3 das ist nonsense, die machen mehr Ärger als alles andere.
Wenn dein Intel Chipsatz kein SATA3 nativ hat dann ist das meistens quark, meiner Meinung nach.

Also wie ich oben schon geschrieben habe kannste ruhig machen.


----------



## Verox (4. Dezember 2011)

och bitte .... wann können diese elenden kommentare wie "omg wieviel performance wird verloren wenn ich sata2 anstatt sata3 verwende" enden..... 

Checkst doch endlich mal: Ihr bekommt das selbe raus wie am SataIII Port, nur beim Benchen fällt das negativ ins Gewicht.

Allein für die Performance im Alltag sind die 4K Werte interessant und die ändern sich in 10 Jahren nicht am Sata2 oder 3 Port. Das einzige was ausschlag gebend für den Sata3 Port sind sind die Maximalen Durchsätze, welche je nach Platte/ Controller/ Konfig anders ausfallen. Das kann im Moment im Signle SSD Betrieb 100-200 MB/s raus oder runter sein. Aber da bringt sich der End-Anweder keinen Finger bei. DAS MERKT IHR NICHT. Ich weiß nicht wie oft ich es hier noch jeden Tag schreiben soll. Kauft euch endlich irgend eine SSD und ihr werdet merken, dass das alles dummes Gelaber ist. 

Es ist kein Beinbruch wenn man eine "schnelle und durchaus Sata3 fähige SSD" an einem Sata2 Port betreibt. ja gut dann wird die SSD eben ausgebremst - ja und ? Was solls ?! wollt ihr den lezten 100 MB/s etwa noch nachjagen und teueres Geld in neue Hardware investieren?  Lassts doch einfach dabei sein und gut ist. Ihr seid im Jahre 2011 immerhin noch mit einer HDD gut gefahren warum stellt ihr jetzt noch groß Ansprüche. Klar ist kein schöner Status aber ist doch egal?!

kauf dir kack M4 endlich und lass es gut sein.

Ich könnte im Moment ausrasten, weil jeder Depp hier mittlerweile reinschreibt, dass er sich morgen eine SSD kauft und sich dann als SSD Pro ausgibt weil er einmal im Leben etwas von SSDs gehört hat.

Sorry aber *MAN KAUF DIR DIE ******** EINFACH!* oder kuckst du auf jeden Euro ? Es gibt hier weiß Gott genügend anhaltspunkte, was man beim SSD Kauf beachten muss und sollte *und genau* was *empfohlen wird im JEDEM THREAD. *

in anderen Foren werden solche themen mit einem verweis auf Google oder die Foren FAQ oder Stickes abgehakt.


----------



## F0rest (4. Dezember 2011)

mir gehts auch gar nicht um die theoretischen werte. mir gehts sehr wohl um die praktischen werte. und es ist alles schön viel einfacher zu glauben wen dazu paar entsprechende praktische messungen vorliegen, als das es hier einer aus seinen fingern zieht und mit worten wie 





> *MAN KAUF DIR DIE ******** EINFACH!*


 argumentiert. schon sehr niveaulos.

und warum es mich interessiert kann ich dir erklären: ich wünsch mir anstatt einer ssd einfach dann was anderes auch sehr schönes zu weihnachten und sobald ich nächstes jahr die sata3 hardware hab hol ich mir dann auch erst ne sata3 ssd.

jedenfalls hört es sich vernünftig an, dass ja quasi nur die seq.-werte bei einem theoretischen benchmark die geschw. barrieren der sata2 schnittstelle übersteigen die anderen praxisrelevanteren theoretischen benchmarkwerte eher nicht. ich dacht nur vielleicht hat ja jemand auch so schön (mehr oder weniger) praktische tests wie in der pcgh nur halt noch zusätzlich an nem sata2 anschluss gemacht. das wäre für mich interessant.


----------



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

so hab mal EXTRA für dich gegoogelt...googlen will gelernt sein 

hier ein vergleich zwischen sata2 und sata3:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hier der test dazu und noch viele weitere benchmarks / sata2 vs sata3:
Crucial C300 128GB an SATA 2 vs SATA 3 ! - Hardware - Win-Zeit-Forum - Hilfe-Forum für Windows und Website Erstellung


----------



## dj*viper (4. Dezember 2011)

doppelpost-serverfehler


----------



## Hackslash (4. Dezember 2011)

Verox schrieb:


> kauf dir kack M4 endlich und lass es gut sein.
> 
> Ich könnte im Moment ausrasten, weil jeder Depp hier mittlerweile reinschreibt, dass er sich morgen eine SSD kauft und sich dann als SSD Pro ausgibt weil er einmal im Leben etwas von SSDs gehört hat.
> 
> Sorry aber *MAN KAUF DIR DIE ******** EINFACH!* oder kuckst du auf jeden Euro ? Es gibt hier weiß Gott genügend anhaltspunkte, was man beim SSD Kauf beachten muss und sollte *und genau* was *empfohlen wird im JEDEM THREAD. *


 
Kann dem nur zustimmen!

Einfach die M4 kaufen damit hat so gut wie niemand Probleme UND die ist schnell und zuverlässig.
Mehr Gedanken braucht man sich nun wirklich nicht machen.
Es ist so einfach und die SSD wird überall empfohlen, ich nutze die auch selbst.
Also bitte einfach bestellen und glücklich werden!


----------



## F0rest (4. Dezember 2011)

thx dj*viper. das sieht doch ganz gut aus. dann werd ichs mal mit der adata s511 zu weihnachten probieren. wen die macken macht geht die halt wieder zurück und ich probiere dann ne andere.http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/45269-dj-viper.html


----------



## Gexi1105 (18. Mai 2015)

Hi @ ALL,

ich habe mir am Samstag bei ATELCO für 189.- eine Crucial 500GB SSD geholt und am WE eingebaut (Partitionen gespielgelt, Win7 etwas für SSD optimiert (Prefetch, usw.) und zum Schluss eine paar Tests gemacht. 
Mainboard ist ein altes GA-P35-DS3R auch mit "nur" SATA2. Durchsatz im "AS SSD" wurde mit 250mb schreiben angegeben (die anderen Werte habe ich nicht im Kopf). Der Win-Boot geschieht nun in ca. 3 Sekunden und auch meine Spiele (die auf der SSD liegen) laden extrem schnell. Ich dachte nicht das es so viel bringt...


----------



## gorgeous188 (18. Mai 2015)

Hackslash schrieb:


> keinen Zusatzcontroller kaufen für SATA3 das ist nonsense, die machen mehr Ärger als alles andere.
> Wenn dein Intel Chipsatz kein SATA3 nativ hat dann ist das meistens quark, meiner Meinung nach.


Die Intel 6er Serie (Z68, P67, H67, H61, B65) wurde auch reihenweise mit ASMedia Sata3 Chips ausgeliefert, weil es der Chipsatz noch nicht kann. Erst die 7er Serie (Z77, H77, B75) kann das nativ. Ich habe auch noch ein H61 Board hier, kann ich bei Gelegenheit ja mal benchen.


----------

